# IPB 16'' group



## jpeterson (Apr 17, 2011)

I went to his shop on Tuesday, think im going to pull the trigger on one as well. anybody running one with the 25hp? if so,is it underpowered? I have a 20 4 stroke was thinking about using for the time being


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

I havent seen anything from them since around 2010, are they still associated with east cape?


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2012)

> I havent seen anything from them since around 2010, are they still associated with east cape?


No, Brad is building them through his shop in Sanford. I always liked them, but Kevin/Marc & Brad did not coexist very well.


----------



## gordon_stokes (Mar 10, 2010)

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1282779652/11#11



I particularly like the rod holders and interior lighting---the Ameritrail trailer is great also!


----------



## cjaldea (Aug 11, 2012)

Just checked out these boats and look nice. What is a ballpark price for basic hull/trailer on these. Tried contacting them through the website but it wasn't working.


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

Call Brad at 407-488-5268

Tell him Eric gave you the number. Dude is real cool


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2012)

Try them on facebook. Have seen some recent posts. I think!


----------



## jpeterson (Apr 17, 2011)

bay rat whats the set up and colors you chose


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

> bay rat   whats the set up and colors you chose


I did center console, rear locker box, built in gas tank, sealed off front deck. I am doing my own rigging. Got a 2007,Yamaha 50 2 stroke. Have not made my choice of color. When he said I could have any color I wanted, I was pissed. Gonna take me a while to figure that out.


----------



## PVredfisher (Jan 11, 2007)

Spent a good amount of time on one great shallow water boat.

For anyone looking for an IPB, my buddy is considering selling his. 2010 Hull with 2011 50hp tohatsu loaded out tabs, jackplate, platforms, electronics ect.. PM for more info or contact info.

Congrats on the new boat


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

> Spent a good amount of time on one great shallow water boat.
> 
> For anyone looking for an IPB, my buddy is considering selling his. 2010 Hull with 2011 50hp tohatsu loaded out tabs, jackplate, platforms, electronics ect.. PM for more info or contact info.
> 
> Congrats on the new boat


Can you post some pics?


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

Correct. IPB is no longer associated with ECC and that is probably for the best ! IPB 16's are all built one by one and are a quality boat for the money. Brad is a stand up guy and will take care of you !


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> Correct.  IPB is no longer associated with ECC and that is probably for the best ! IPB 16's are all built one by one and are a quality boat for the money.  Brad is a stand up guy and will take care of you !


Yea Brad has been very acomidating with my 3893038 questions daily. I am sure he is ready to stop answering my calls,text and emails. 

Dude has been first class during my build. 

The Gulf Coast


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2012)

When talking with Brad about 6 months ago he mentioned that the front and rear decks would now be glassed to the hull instead of resting on that shelf and glued.

The one's he has posted for sale are the same design as before.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> When talking with Brad about 6 months ago he mentioned that the front and rear decks would now be glassed to the hull instead of resting on that shelf and glued.
> 
> The one's he has posted for sale are the same design as before.



He is still with the other design.


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

> Correct.  IPB is no longer associated with ECC and that is probably for the best ! IPB 16's are all built one by one and are a quality boat for the money.  Brad is a stand up guy and will take care of you !


We agree on all comments too! 
Kevin


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

> > Correct.  IPB is no longer associated with ECC and that is probably for the best ! IPB 16's are all built one by one and are a quality boat for the money.  Brad is a stand up guy and will take care of you !
> 
> 
> We agree on all comments too!
> Kevin


Hey Kevin

Its Eric 
Looking forward to the console. Thanks for getting me on the list. 

The Gulf Coast


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

> > > Correct.  IPB is no longer associated with ECC and that is probably for the best ! IPB 16's are all built one by one and are a quality boat for the money.  Brad is a stand up guy and will take care of you !
> >
> >
> > We agree on all comments too!
> ...


No problem Eric and glad we could help!


----------



## PVredfisher (Jan 11, 2007)

> Can you post some pics?


Let see if i can get some


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2012)

I saw that "Cast & Blast" IPB in the back of a big Utility parked at Bluepoint Fabrication. As I was coming out of their office I checked it out as that was my favorite IPB. The Skiff was trashed. That was like early summer.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> > > > Correct.  IPB is no longer associated with ECC and that is probably for the best ! IPB 16's are all built one by one and are a quality boat for the money.  Brad is a stand up guy and will take care of you !
> > >
> > >
> > > We agree on all comments too!
> ...


Kevin, 

check email


----------



## jpeterson (Apr 17, 2011)

Bay rat. Sent you a pm


----------



## inshore_power_boat (Sep 5, 2010)

> I saw that "Cast & Blast" IPB in the back of a big Utility parked at Bluepoint Fabrication. As I was coming out of their office I checked it out as that was my favorite IPB. The Skiff was trashed. That was like early summer.


It's the original hunting boat that was mine was over at Blue Points earlier this summer, It was there for some measurements that they needed to build a few new options for me. I am thinking of having a mini tower built for one, so I had to take the old one over there. 
Also for the record we are still building boat, I am located in Sanford. IMF you need me to answer any questions please feel free to give me a call, (507)488-5268!


----------

